# Relocated island menace croc caught



## News Bot (Oct 31, 2008)

*Published:* 31-Oct-08 11:38 AM
*Source:* The Courier-Mail via NEWS.com.au

WHITEY, the relocated saltwater crocodile which outraged locals after it moved into a north Queensland resort, has been caught.

*Read More...*


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 31, 2008)

I saw that on the news lastnight but they hadn't caught it yet, they were trying.


----------



## cris (Oct 31, 2008)

Does anyone know any details about this croc? is it a big male?


----------



## lovey (Oct 31, 2008)

Im going to magnetic island in 4 weeks lol...


----------

